
Before and After the Adoption of Standard Time - mimixco
https://asociologist.com/2012/01/11/time-zones-before-and-after/
======
mimixco
OP here. Found this interesting graphic in Adam Frank's fascinating book,
_About Time._ While the new time zone shift proposals coming out recently
aren't as bad as this, they're still pretty confusing!

